# Blue Heeler/Pit mix



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

I don't know much about either breed other than the bad rap the pit gets. We rescued a puppy who appears to be this mix with momma being the heeler. He's in my avatar pic. Anybody here have this mix or a pure of either than can share info on that breed? tyia


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

We have a puppy that is in all probability is part Blue Heeler, part Rat Terrier and part Mini Australian Shepherd, if our vet's educated guess is right.

I'm familiar with all but the Heeler, so I read up on them. They can have a stubborn streak and Bama sure does! But they are also quite intelligent and like to be active and do jobs. There are times that she seems wired, but then she is willing to just be a lap dog and enjoy the petting, etc. So I'm getting the best of both worlds so far. 

Good luck with your pup! I'd love to see some bigger pics of him.

Edited to add that pits are generally sweet, loyal dogs.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I think he'll grow up to be a very hyper, willing to please, cute dog that'll need a job to do to keep him busy! Most Heelers I've met are dogs ready to work and pretty hyper.


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

Pit bulls have been bred to be very human friendly. They are not good watch dogs and it is very difficult to get a properly bred pit bull to bite a human. They feel differenlty about other dogs, though, and I would work very hard at dog socializing the puppy and getting it to be friends with any other animals you have around your home.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I have owned a few APBTs in my life and my family bred them.

I have also owned a couple of ACD's (aka Blue Heelers)

But I have never own a mix of the two.

It can be hard to say what temperment traits will be exhibited in a cross and what every dog varies even within a breed.

But that is a lot of dog. 

Both breeds have drive for days. 

Both breeds can be tenacious and extremely determined in certain situations.

Pits are typically very biddable and eager to please.

ACD's are usually not so biddable and much less eager to please. At least until you earn its respect. And with ACD's there is DEFINATELY a difference between love and respect. They can love the heck out of you and walk all over you at the same time.

My suggestion is start Nothing in life is free. From day one. 
Train early and often. 
And the dog needs a JOB.. A job can be almost anything. But he needs some work to do.


----------

